# Disque dur disparu de "Disque de démarrage"



## OlivierM77 (27 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai récemment acheté un disque dur SSD afin d'optimiser les performances de mon Mac, puis j'en ai profiter pour y installer la MAJ Yosemite sur celui-ci. Tout en gardant mon 10.6 sur mon autre disque dur (interne).
Tout marche bien, je commence a installer des applications, ça marche normalement.
Mais quand je choisis de redémarrer en 10.6 sur mon autre disque dur ça fonctionne, mais après le disque SSD n'apparait plus dans "Disque de démarrage", il m'est donc impossible de revenir sur Yosemite...
Ca m'est arrivé une fois, j'ai réinstaller Yosemite et le problème est revenu quand je suis retourné sur le 10.6.
Comment puis-je faire pour que le disque réapparaisse ?
Je suis sur Mac Pro generation 2006 il me semble..
Merci.


----------



## lat dior (27 Juillet 2015)

Salut
J'ai eu exactement le même cas de figure, mais sur deux disques DD et un mac pro 2008. 
Le 1er avec 10.6 et le 2e avec un système de secours où j'ai l'habitude de mettre le dernier OS en date
Donc, même scénario, et après plusieurs ré-essais, j'ai fini par réinstaller Mountain Lion en 2e.
Normalement on peut installer Yosemite sur ces modèles, je pense à une erreur système / reboot sur un autre disque.
Erreur non (encore) corrigée dans les mises à jour / Yosemite. A confirmer.


----------



## OlivierM77 (27 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour Lat dior merci pour ta réponse, oui j'ai encore réessayé aujourd'hui rien n'y fait..

Tu n'a pas de solution à me proposer ? en 10.9 ça a marché ?
Ne peut-on pas desactiver le deuxieme disque dur interne pour que l'ordi démarre directement sur le disque qui a 10.10 ?

Merci.


----------



## Ma Dalton (27 Juillet 2015)

Bonsoir,

Le pourquoi du comment ici : http://forums.macg.co/threads/partition-osx-yosemite-non-reconnue-sous-snow-leopard.1265909/


----------



## lat dior (27 Juillet 2015)

pas de solution, mais ma dalton nous donne la réponse (merci


----------



## Ma Dalton (27 Juillet 2015)

Tu peux redémarrer en maintenant Alt appuyée afin de choisir Yosemite, puis une fois dans Yosemite, aller choisir le disque de démarrage dans Préférences système / Disque de démarrage.


----------



## OlivierM77 (28 Juillet 2015)

Ma Dalton a dit:


> Tu peux redémarrer en maintenant Alt appuyée afin de choisir Yosemite, puis une fois dans Yosemite, aller choisir le disque de démarrage dans Préférences système / Disque de démarrage.



Malheureusement je n'ai pas la possibilité de démarrer sur Yosemite sinon le problème serai moindre.. La seule possibilité que j'ai actuellement pour aller sur Yoshemite c'est de le réinstaller encore et encore.. Une fois repassé sur Snow Leopard via Demarrage je ne peux plus revenir dessus.
Etrangement, quand je démarre avec ALT il me propose mon disque Snow leopard et "Windows".. Peut-etre dû à une application je ne pense pas que ce soit en lien avec Yosemite.


----------



## Ma Dalton (28 Juillet 2015)

Ton volume Yosemite devrait être visible quand tu démarres avec Alt appuyée.

Il faut peut-être le "bénir" à nouveau.

Dans le Terminal (Applications/Utilitaires), passe la commande suivante :


```
sudo bless -folder /Volumes/"Yosemite"/System/Library/CoreServices
```

Remplace Yosemite par le vrai nom de la partition, et conserve les guillemets si il y a au moins une espace dans le nom du volume à bénir.

A l'invite "Password :", tape ton mot de passe admin à l'aveugle (il ne s'affiche pas) et presse la touche Entrée.

Ensuite redémarre avec Alt pour voir si la partition Yosemite est affichée à l'écran de boot.

NB : tu peux faire cette opération depuis le terminal de la partition Recovery (Cmd + r au boot, menu utilitaires dans la barre de menu).


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2015)

Salut *Olivier*.

*Ma Dalton*  t'a dit l'essentiel. Voici un complément dans le mode "rhétorique" par le signataire qui en est spécialiste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Un volume qui n'est pas simplement un volume de stockage, mais qui est un volume démarrable (= supportant un OS) démarre toujours de la même façon : le Programme Interne du Mac (recelé dans une puce de la Carte-Mère = EFI aka le _Firmware_), qui est lancé à l'allumage de la machine, exécute le fichier démarreur du Système d'exploitation : le boot_loader : boot.efi et lui passe la main pour charger le kernel (noyau opérateur du système) qui va à son tour charger les pilotes du Mac puis le Système Logique. Pour que l'EFI exécute le fichier démarreur boot.efi d'un OS, il faut qu'elle puisse le... trouver. Or ledit fichier est enfoui dans l'arborescence du système de fichiers de l'OS, at: /System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi et de ce fait, _a priori_, introuvable.

Le procédé par lequel ce fichier démarreur "caché" se trouve exhibé afin que l'EFI puisse l'exécuter s'appelle le blessing ("_bénédiction_") du système de fichiers correspondant à la partition de l'OS. Il s'agit d'une commande qui affecte le header ("en-tête") du système de fichiers en question, en y inscrivant en clair le chemin au répertoire d'inhérence du fichier boot_loader : boot.efi (= "/System/Library/CoreServices"). Ce marquage de l'en-tête du système de fichiers d'une partition lui permet d'être distingué d'un simple volume de stockage de données et identifié comme volume démarrable.

À présent, le démarrage du Mac sur le volume d'un OS peut s'opérer de 2 façons : automatique ou optative.

- a) Dans le démarrage automatique, l'UUID (IDentifiant Unique Universel) du volume-cible se trouve inscrit dans les paramètres d'une petite mémoire statique de la Carte-Mère : la NVRAM que l'EFI visite dans la phase de _pré-boot_ afin d'en lire les instructions. Cette inscription se fait la plupart du temps par l'intermédiaire du panneau : _Disque de démarrage _des _Préférences Système_. Ce panneau pilote un petit programme de l'OS (le « Start-Up Disk Manager » : gestionnaire du disque de démarrage) capable de scanner les volumes montés des disques attachés au Mac pour n'afficher que les volumes démarrables, d'après l"inscription sur leurs headers d'un chemin à un boot_loader : boot.efi ("_bénédiction_") que le programme suit jusqu'à lecture dudit fichier --> la sélection graphique de tel volume affiché équivalant à passer une commande renseignant en NVRAM l'UUID du volume-cible du démarrage automatique, ce qui aiguillera la trajectoire de l'EFI.

- b) Dans le démarrage optatif, la pression de la touche "_alt_" au départ déclenche un programme auxiliaire de l'EFI, faisant partie du _Firmware_ de la Carte-Mère (le « DiskManager » : gestionnaire de disque), qui opère le scan des volumes montés des disques attachés au Mac afin de n'afficher à l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage que ceux dont l'en-tête du système de fichiers est "_béni_", càd. porte mention du chemin à un boot_loader : boot.efi que le programme suit jusqu'à lecture dudit fichier. La sélection d'un des volumes affichés déclenche l'exécution actuelle par l'EFI du fichier boot_loader correspondant, sans qu'aucune manipulation des variables de la NVRAM ne soit effectuée.​
Tu dois être en train de te dire que toutes ces considérations sont bien byzantines et de peu de portée pratique pour ton problème. Byzantines : oui, comme tout ce qui relève de la complexité des paramétrages informatiques ; sans portée pratique : non, si tu me suis à présent.

Il y a donc *2 programmes différents* capables de gérer le démarrage optatif sur le volume d'un OS : le « Start-Up Disk Manager » et le « DiskManager » qui ne doivent pas être confondus. Car le « Start-Up Disk Manager » relève des fichiers d'un OS démarré, alors que « DiskManager » relève du _Firmware_ de la Carte-Mère en toute indépendance d'aucun OS encore non démarré au moment où intervient ce programme. Eh bien ! le « Start-Up Disk Manager » de l'OS «Snow Léopard 10.6» a cessé de pouvoir "lire" comme étant des fichiers-démarreurs valides les boot_loaders : boot.efi des OS ultérieurs à «Mavericks 10.9» - ce, quand bien même l'en-tête (header) du système de fichiers des partitions correspondantes est-il bien "_béni_" --> en conséquence de cette non mise-à-jour, le « Start-Up Disk Manager » de l'OS «Snow Léopard 10.6» est incapable d'afficher comme disques démarrables des volumes supportant «Yosemite 10.10» ou «El Capitan 10.11».

Par contre, le « DiskManager » qui fait partie intégrante du _Firmware_ de la Carte-Mère en souffre aucunement de cette limitation, pour l'excellente raison que l'EFI d'un Mac se trouve régulièrement mise-à-jour par des MÀJ de l'EFI au fur et à mesure que des OS progressifs se trouvent installés sur des volumes de disques attachés au Mac (les MÀJ de l'EFI sont régulièrement embarquées avec les ressources d'un nouvel OS à installer). Relevant d'un logiciel parfaitement à jour, le « DiskManager » de la Carte-Mère, indépendant de tout OS particulier au moment où il est mis en œuvre, est, lui, capable de "lire" tous les boot_loaders : boot.efi en bout de chemin des en-têtes de système de fichiers "_bénis_" et donc d'afficher les volumes correspondants comme démarrables.

--------------------​Alors voici les conséquences pratiques, pour ce qui est de gérer le démarrage alternatif d'un Mac sur les 2 OS : «Snow Léopard 10.6» vs «Yosemite 10.10» (ayant moi-même sur des partitions-disque de mon _MacBook Pro_Early 2011_ ces 2 OS, tout ce que j'énonce dans ce qui suit correspond à la réalité expérimentale) :

- a) Le principe *cardinal* consiste à se servir le moins souvent possible et seulement à bon escient du panneau "_Disque de démarrage_" des _Préférences Système_. Si, en effet, sous «Yosemite», tu utilises de procédé le sélectionner le volume de «Snow Léopard» dans ce panneau afin de re-démarrer dessus, cela équivaut à écrire en NVRAM un paramètre *permanent* de démarrage automatique sur ce volume de «Snow Léopard». Sachant par contre que le panneau "_Disque de démarrage_" de «Snow Léopard» gère un programme « Start-Up Disk Manager » obsolète, incapable de détecter le volume de «Yosemite» comme démarrable - ton procédé revient à se tirer une balle dans le pied en s'empêchant de re-démarrer sur «Yosemite». Ce n'est absolument pas ça qu'il faut faire.

- b) ce qu'il faut faire, c'est, dans le panneau _Disque de démarrage_ des _Préférences Système_ de «Yosemite», sélectionner *exclusivement une seule fois pour toutes* le volume : «Yosemite» afin que la préférence de démarrage automatique soit fixée en NVRAM sur ce volume. Ainsi, l'OS «Snow Léopard» démarré, il suffit de redémarrer *sans options *pour que le paramètre en NVRAM (l'UUID du volume «Yosemite») soit pris en compte par l'EFI comme option de _boot_ (sachant que l'EFI est relancée à chaque re-démarrage) et c'est l'OS «Yosemite» qui se charge.

- c) pour passer à l'OS «Snow Léopard», il faut donc ne *jamais* sélectionner son volume dans le panneau _Disque de Démarrage_ des _Préférences Système_ de «Yosemite». Je le redis : le recours à ce panneau doit rester tout à fait *exceptionnel*. Il faut, au contraire, re-démarrer avec la touche "_alt_" pressée, de manière à passer la main au programme « DiskManager » de la Carte-Mère, lequel saura très bien afficher le volume de «Snow Léopard» à l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage, permettant sa sélection et le démarrage dessus (démarrage optionnel qui ne modifie aucunement la préférences de démarrage automatique sans options sur «Yosemite» inscrit en NVRAM).

- d) afin de ne pas hésiter entre les volumes démarrable à l'écran obtenu par "alt", il convient de *renommer* avec des noms parlants distincts les volumes d'OS distincts. Cesser d'utiliser Macintosh HD (intitulé par défaut) à la fois pour 10.6 et pour 10.10 par exemple. Appeler la Carpe "Carpe" et le Lapin "Lapin", soit 10.6 "Snow" et 10.10 "Yosemite".

- e) pour que les 2 volumes : Snow Léopard et Yosemite soit équitablement affichables par le « DiskManager » à l'écran obtenu par la touche "_alt_", il faut que les en-têtes des 2 systèmes de fichiers soient "_bénis_". Normalement, c'est une opération toujours effectuée par le Programme d'Installation des OS en fin d'installation. Mais, au cas où des manipulations par l'utilisateur auraient fait sauter le blessing (par exemple, restauration du volume d'un disque à partir d'un autre volume par l'«Utilitaire de Disque» - opération qui n'importe en aucun cas le blessing sur le header du système de fichiers-cible) --> sous l'OS «Yosemite» par exemple, aller comme suggéré par *Ma* à : _Applications/Utilitaires_ et lancer le «Terminal». Passer la commande :


```
ls /Volumes
```
 et ↩︎ (presser le touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> cela permet l'affichage des volumes actuellement montés des disques attachés au Mac et donc d'obtenir l'intitulé exact des 2 volumes de 10.6 et 10.10. Enchaîner alors par :


```
sudo bless --folder /Volumes/"Nom_du_volume_de_Yosemite"/System/Library/CoreServices
```

(en substituant à la place exacte de mon "Nom_du_volume_de_Yosemite" l'intitulé exact de ce volume, entre "" afin de neutraliser des espaces vides éventuels) et ↩︎ --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎ --> le header du système de fichiers du volume «Yosemite» est _béni_ et donc détectable par le « DiskManager » comme celui d'un volume démarrable. Même tarif pour le volume de 10.6 :


```
sudo bless --folder /Volumes/"Nom_du_volume_de_Snow Léopard"/System/Library/CoreServices
```
 et ↩︎ (dans les 5' suivant une authentification sudo, pas besoin de ressaisir de mot-de-passe admin) --> même précaution : intitulé du volume entre "" pour neutraliser les espaces vides éventuels.

- f) procédure de secours sous «Snow Léopard» pour forcer le redémarrage automatique sur «Yosemite» si nécessaire --> dans le «Terminal», faire un : 
	
	



```
ls /Volumes
```
 pour réafficher le nom du volume de «Yosemite» si besoin. Puis passer la commande :


```
sudo bless --folder /Volumes/"Nom_du_volume_de_Yosemite"/System/Library/CoreServices --setBoot
```
 (l'option finale : --setBoot faisant écrire en NVRAM l'UUID du volume de «Yosemite» comme cible de démarrage automatique) --> re-démarrer sans option : c'est l'OS «Yosemite» qui se charge...​
--------------------​En final de ce "_feuilleton_", je te conseille un excellent outil que, personnellement, j'utilise à chaque démarrage de mon Mac (qui possède, avec toutes sortes de disques attachés, environ 15 OS démarrables) : «rEFInd» de _Roderick Smith_. Il s'agit d'un gestionnaire de _boot _qui s'intercale entre l'EFI et le démarrage sur un volume spécifique, pour afficher un écran de choix du disque de démarrage qui remplace celui obtenu par la touche "_alt_" (donc c'est un gestionnaire de _boot_ qui se substitue au « DiskManager » de la Carte-Mère). Le logiciel installe ses fichiers sur la partition ESP (EFI System Partition) = /dev/disk0s1.

Dans ta session de «Yosemite», télécharge le dossier des binaires de ☞*refind-bin-0.8.7*☜. Une fois que tu as le dossier dézippé «refind-bin-0.8.7», déplace-le via le Finder dans l'espace-racine de ton OS (à côté des dossiers-Système : _Applications_, _Bibliothèque_, _Système_, _Utilisateurs_ etc.) ce qui te demandera de t'authentifier par ton mot-de-passe admin. Cette localisation promeut ce dossier au rang de dossier-système protégé, en quelque sorte.

Cela fait, ouvre une fenêtre du «Terminal», saisis : sudo et saute un espace avec la barre d'espacement. Va alors dans le Finder à ton dossier «refind-bin-0.8.7», ouvre-le et repère le fichier : install.sh --> fais-en un glisser-déposer au pointeur dans la fenêtre du «Terminal», ce qui renseigne automatiquement le chemin au fichier et son nom. Puis ↩︎ --> password à l'aveugle et ↩︎ --> le fichier exécutable shell installe les binaires de «rEFInd» dans l'ESP après montage de son volume. Une lacune dans le script ne commande pas, au final, le démontage du volume EFI qui reste monté sur le Bureau. Pas grave : il te suffit de saisir dans le «Terminal» : 
	
	



```
diskutil umount force /dev/disk0s1
```
 Si tu re-démarres sans options, tu obtiens l'écran de «rEFInd» qui te permet de sélectionner le volume démarrable que tu veux (y compris ta «Recovery HD») ou de choisir des démarrages optionnels si tu presses la touche *F2*. Quand tu es sous «Snow Léopard», il te suffit encore de redémarrer sans options, et tu regagnes automatiquement l'écran de «rEFInd», ce qui te permet de choisir «Yosemite» par exemple.

Si «rEFInd» se lance automatiquement au démarrage, c'est parce qu'un paramètre inscrit en NVRAM le requiert. Il arrive que ce paramètre saute (suite à telle ou telle manœuvre) : pour restaurer la préférence de _boot_ automatique sur «rEFInd», il faut ré-exécuter alors le script install.sh avec privilèges root (sudo) dans une fenêtre du «Terminal». D'où la nécessité de pouvoir retrouver aisément le dossier des binaires de «rEFInd» --> ce qui explique ma suggestion qu'il soit disponible dans l'espace-racine de l'OS par défaut.

--------------------​


----------



## OlivierM77 (29 Juillet 2015)

Ma Dalton a dit:


> NB : tu peux faire cette opération depuis le terminal de la partition Recovery (Cmd + r au boot, menu utilitaires dans la barre de menu).



Hello, j'ai fais ce que tu m'a dit dans le terminal mais rien n'a changé au démarrage.
En revanche j'ai pas compris ta dernière phrase, ai-je besoin de le faire dans la partition Recovery ?


----------



## OlivierM77 (29 Juillet 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> Dans ta session de «Yosemite», télécharge le dossier des binaires de ☞*refind-bin-0.8.7*☜. Une fois que tu as le dossier dézippé «refind-bin-0.8.7», déplace-le via le Finder dans l'espace-racine de ton OS (à côté des dossiers-Système : _Applications_, _Bibliothèque_, _Système_, _Utilisateurs_ etc.) ce qui te demandera de t'authentifier par ton mot-de-passe admin. Cette localisation promeut ce dossier au rang de dossier-système protégé, en quelque sorte.
> 
> Cela fait, ouvre une fenêtre du «Terminal», saisis : sudo et saute un espace avec la barre d'espacement. Va alors dans le Finder à ton dossier «refind-bin-0.8.7», ouvre-le et repère le fichier : install.sh --> fais-en un glisser-déposer au pointeur dans la fenêtre du «Terminal», ce qui renseigne automatiquement le chemin au fichier et son nom. Puis ↩︎ --> password à l'aveugle et ↩︎ --> le fichier exécutable shell installe les binaires de «rEFInd» dans l'ESP après montage de son volume. Une lacune dans le script ne commande pas, au final, le démontage du volume EFI qui reste monté sur le Bureau. Pas grave : il te suffit de saisir dans le «Terminal» :



Bonjour et merci, tu m'a dit au début de ce passage "dans ta session Yosemite...", puis-je faire cette manipulation depuis mon terminal de snow leopard ?


----------



## OlivierM77 (29 Juillet 2015)

Je viens de redémarrer, toujours pas de Yosemite avec Alt.. J'ai fais tout ce que tu m'a mis à part le texte que j'ai repris sur mon précédent post (refind).
Donc cela me laisse uniquement la possibilité de réinstaller Yosemite (une fois de plus) et de faire la manipulation que tu m'a donnée en espérant que ça marche.. C'est ça l'idée ?


----------



## Ma Dalton (29 Juillet 2015)

Je vois mal pourquoi Yosemite est absent de l'écran de boot alors qu'on sait que le système est opérationnel, et qu'il a reçu un p'tit coup de goupillon si besoin était.

Il vaut mieux pour tout le monde que ce soit macomaniac qui te réponde, mais pour progresser il faut que tu nous fournisses des informations supplémentaires précises :

Dans le Terminal de Yosemite ou de la Recovery, passe la commande :


```
diskutil cs list
```

et donne le résultat.

De plus, si tu peux, démarre sur Alt et donne nous une photo de l'écran de boot (kesskeçé que cette partition "windows" ??).


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2015)

*Olivier* a l'air bloqué sur son «Snow Léopard» pour l'instant. Or cet OS ne reconnaît pas le format CoreStorage qui n'a été introduit qu'avec «Lion 10.7». Donc la commande diskutil cs list n'est pas pertinente dans le «Terminal» de «Snow Léopard». Tester les options suivantes qui ressemblent un peu à un fourre-tout d'outils multiples (j'attire ton attention sur la *1 c) *qui a des chances de te tirer d'affaire. Mais sans faire savoir pourquoi le volume de «Yosemite» n'est pas affiché à l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage obtenu avec "_alt_". Le volume a des chances de ne pas être "_béni_". Et d'être verrouillé par «FileVault-2». Donc non monté quand on démarre sur un autre disque. Par suite, la commande bless ne doit pas toucher sa cible, le répertoire CoreServices étant inaccessible dès lors que le système de fichiers n'est pas monté) :

- *1° *Démarrer sur la «Recovery HD» (partition de récupération invisible collatérale du volume de «Yosemite») en tenant les touches *⌘R* pressées jusqu'à l'affichage de la . Un Bureau simplifié s'affiche avec la fenêtre des 4 «Utilitaires OS X».

- *1 a) *Pour le «Terminal», aller à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran, menu _Utilitaires_, sous-menu _Terminal_. Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, passer successivement les commandes (informatives) :


```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 (en validant par une pression sur ↩︎ chaque fois) --> comme demandé par *Ma*, est-ce que tu peux photographier les affichages à l'écran pour les poster (si tu as un Groupe de Volumes Logiques : CoreStorage sur la partition de ton «Yosemite», le tableau est assez imposant) ? <NB. Si, par le procédé *1 c) *tu parviens à revenir dans «Yosemite», alors passer ces commandes dans le «Terminal» de cet OS et se contenter de sélectionner les lignes au pointeur, de copier la sélection dans le presse papier par *⌘C* et par *⌘V *de les coller dans la réponse de ce fil.>

- *1 b)* Quitte le «Terminal» et, dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires OS X, lance l'«Utilitaire de Disque» --> est-ce que le volume de ton OS «Yosemite» (2è ligne, en alinéa de la marge) apparaît en *plein* (volume monté) ou en *grisé *(volume démonté) ? Si le volume était démonté, ce serait parce qu'il est chiffré par «FileVault-2». Si tu le sélectionnes alors dans ce cas de figure, presse le bouton juste au-dessus intitulé : "_Déverrouiller_" et renseigne ton mot-de-passe admin de session dans «Yosemite» dans le panneau qui te le demande --> le volume vire-t-il au *pein* (= monté) ?

- *1 c)* Quitte l'«Utilitaire de Disque» et, à la barre supérieure de menus de l'écran, sélectionne le menu  à l'extrême gauche. Ô joie ! Voici un sous-menu intitulé : _Disque de démarrage_ (et dans la «Recovery HD» , tu es sur le volume d'un OS démarré qui est une copie de celui de ton «Yosemite» en simplifié. Donc le « StartUp Disk Manager » est capable de lire le boot.efi du volume «Yosemite») --> sélectionne ton volume «Yosemite» dans la petite fenêtre d'affichage des volumes démarrables. Si tu as déverrouillé le volume qui l'aurait été dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque», pas de problème : le volume est resté monté ; sinon, si un panneau se démasque, te demandant la saisie d'un mot-de-passe (car le volume, chiffré par «FileVault-2» serait verrouillé, donc démonté), saisis le mot-de-passe admin de ta session dans «Yosemite» --> le volume se trouve monté et peut donc être sélectionné comme volume de démarrage automatique. Sélectionne le volume et presse le bouton : Re-démarrer -->  tu devrais te retrouver sur ton «Yosemite»...​
- *2°* Dans le «Terminal» de ton «Snow Léopard», lancer la commande d'installation de l'install.sh de «rEFInd» --> les binaires vont s'installer sur l'ESP (/dev/disk0s1) du HDD de «Snow Léopard» (si ça marche sous un OS aussi ancien déjà) --> tu vas voir en re-démarrant normalement si tu accèdes à l'écran de «rEFInd» avec affichage du volume de ton «Yosemite». Cette démarche au cas où rien de ce qui précède n'aurait marché. Mais il vaudrait mieux que les binaires soient sur l'ESP du SSD de «Yosemite», donc que la commande d'exécution de l'install.sh soit faite dans le «Terminal» de ta session de «Yosemite».


----------



## OlivierM77 (29 Juillet 2015)

Hello,

Comment puis-je poster les photos que j'ai pris ? C'est possible sur le forum ?

Ca part plutôt bien en tout cas, la bonne nouvelle c'est que le disque était pas grisé, j'ai pu effectivement revenir sur Yosemite (Youpi!).
L'autre bonne nouvelle est que je n'ai pas été dans "Démarrage" du coup le mac redémarre directement sur Yosemite à priori (ce qui reste à confirmer car je viens juste de revenir sur Snow leopard j'ai pas encore redémarré..). En revanche quand je démarre sur ALT, toujours pas de Yosemite.

Concernant le deuxieme point énuméré, je n'ai pas trouvé comment " lancer la commande d'installation de l'install.sh de «rEFInd» ". Il faut tapper quel commande exactement ? 

Merci encore, on progresse


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2015)

*-* *a) *Pour installer «rEFInd», dans le «Terminal» de ta session de «Yosemite» (de préférence) tu tapes uniquement :


```
sudo
```
 dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» et tu sautes *un espace* avec la barre d'espacement du clavier. Cela fait, en dehors de la fenêtre du «Terminal», tu vas via le Finder au contenu de ton dossier «refind-bin-0.8.7», tu sélectionnes au pointeur le fichier install.sh et tu fais carrément un glisser-déposer dans la fenêtre du «Terminal», ce qui renseigne automatiquement le chemin au fichier et son nom. Si tu as déplacé le dossier à la racine de ton OS, cela donne au total l'adresse :


```
sudo /refind-bin-0.8.7/install.sh
```
 tu valides avec la touche ↩︎ + tu renseignes ton password : admin à l'aveugle et ↩︎ --> les binaires sont installés sur l'ESP /dev/disk0s1 de ton SSD --> re-démarre : tu accèdes à l'écran de «rEFInd» avec affichage de tous les systèmes démarrables (je te rappelle : touche F2 ensuite pour les démarrages optionnels de type : Single User etc.). Tu peux faire l'expérience : choisir de démarrer sur le volume «Snow Léopard», puis, sa session ouverte, re-démarre derechef : est-ce que tu repasses bien à l'écran de «rEFInd» avec possibilité  de choisir le volume «Yosemite» ?

--------------------​*- b) *Je n'ai pas bien saisi comment tu es repassé à «Yosemite» : grâce à la commande bless avec l'option --setBoot qui aurait fixé la préférence de re-démarrage automatique sur ton «Yosemite» (étant donné que tu dis ne pas avoir utilisé l'option "_Disque de démarrage_" de la «Recovery HD») ?

Si tu peut ré-ouvrir ta session dans ton «Yosemite», va à : _Applications/Utilitaires_ et lance le «Terminal». Passe les 2 commandes successives :


```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et utilise ton pointeur pour sélectionner en 2 fois les lignes des 2 tableaux affichés en retour (2 s'il y a un format CoreStorage sur la partition de ton «Yosemite»), copie chaque fois la sélection dans ton presse-papier par ⌘C et par ⌘V colle-la ici dans ta réponse. Plus facile que de poster une photo. Sinon, pour poster une photo, il faut la charger (upload) sur un site hébergeur d'images (voire dans ta «DropBox») et fournir l'adresse permettant son affichage (entre les balises url et la même précédée d'un /) ou son téléchargement (moins commode).

Les informations sur le partitionnement de ton SSD (principalement) pourraient aider à comprendre pourquoi le démarragea avec "_alt_" n'affiche pas le volume de ton «Yosemite»...


----------



## OlivierM77 (29 Juillet 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> ​*- b) *Je n'ai pas bien saisi comment tu es repassé à «Yosemite» : grâce à la commande bless avec l'option --setBoot qui aurait fixé la préférence de re-démarrage automatique sur ton «Yosemite» (étant donné que tu dis ne pas avoir utilisé l'option "_Disque de démarrage_" de la «Recovery HD») ?



Si, j'ai utilisé *disque de Démarrage* dans le Recovery ; c'est dans le *Démarrage* de Yosemite que je suis pas retourné sur Snow avec le *Démarrage de disque*, ce que vous m'aviez déconseillé.

Voici les deux photos que j'ai fais dans le *recovery* :
http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=340235photo.jpg
http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=892462photo1.jpg

Je testerai le *a) *demain normalement..


----------



## Ma Dalton (29 Juillet 2015)

macomaniac a sorti les Aspro et prépare son court topo...

Tu devrais montrer une photo de l'écran de boot, celui que tu as après avoir démarré avec Alt appuyée.
Pour qu'on voie quels sont les volumes considérés comme bootables.

Précise sur quelles partitions sont installés Snow Léopard et Yosemite.


----------



## OlivierM77 (30 Juillet 2015)

Le volume Mac-Application est en Snow Leopard, le volume SSD est en Yosemite.
Les autres disques sont uniquement du stockage.

Je ferai une photo en boutant sur Alt mais il n'y a pas grand chose a voir a part Mac-Application et Windows. Mais je pense que Windows est un reste de quand j'avais essayé de faire une partition PC jadis.. Quand je le choisis j'ai un ecran blanc il ne se passe rien.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2015)

En ce qui concerne le tableau des disques (en réponse à la commande : diskutil list) --> sans entrer dans le détail des nombreux disques attachés à ton _Mac Pro_, ce qui est à noter est que les 2 disques démarrables (/dev/disk0 exportant le volume «Mac-Application» où est installé «Snow Léopard 10.6» ; et /dev/disk2 exportant le volume «SSD» où est installé «Yosemite 10.10» + le volume «Recovery HD» de la partition de récupération annexe) sont en table de partition GUID régulière et que le format de fichiers des OS est un Mac OS étendu (journalisé) tout à fait classique (pas de chiffrement, pas de CoreStorage). RAS. <Le résidu de système démarrable _Windows _sur ton volume «BACKUP-2008» n'a pas d'importance ici>

Le /dev/disk4 ne cible qu'un disque virtuel .dmg : "BaseSystem.dmg», résidant sur la partition /dev/disk2s3 de la «Recovery HD» et qui monte un volume «OS X Base System» uniquement lorsqu'on démarre sur cette partition de récupération. Du même coup, la ribambelle de micro-disques /dev/disk6 à /dev/disk18 ne recense que des volumes temporaires qui montent uniquement lorsqu'il y a démarrage sur cette partition de récupération «Recovery HD».

Sans épiloguer davantage, la conséquence qui s'en laisse tirer est que rien ne fait obstacle _a priori _à ce que le volume intrinsèquement démarrable : «SSD» (= supportant le système de fichiers de «Yosemite») ne soit affiché à l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage obtenu en pressant la touche "_alt_" au départ <peu importe qu'il y ait affichage "fantôme" d'un pseudo volume démarrable "_Windows_" : c'est lié à des fichiers de _boot_ résiduels sur un des volumes de stockage>

--------------------​Rien ne fait obstacle à l'affichage du volume : «SSD» comme disque de démarrage possible, et pourtant ce volume n'est pas affiché : il n'y a que le volume (réellement) démarrable : «Mac-Application» (supportant l'OS : «Snow Léopard») qui soit affiché.

Avant de s'interroger sur la raison de cette anomalie, autant rappeler la règle d'or à respecter pour _booter_ alternativement de 10.10 <=> 10.6 : ne jamais utiliser la fonctionnalité "_Disque de démarrage_" des _Préférences Système_ sous «Yosemite», pour sélectionner le volume «Mac-Application» afin de re-démarrer dessus --> cette manœuvre bloquerait la capacité de re-démarrer sur le volume «SSD» (= «Yosemite»), vu qu'un argument de démarrage automatique sur le volume «Mac-Application» se trouverait renseigné en NVRAM (par l'UUID de ce volume) et que le volume «SSD» n'apparaît pas à l'écran obtenu par "_alt" --> _la seule option pour se tirer de cette impasse consistant alors à démarrer *directement* sur la «Recovery HD» par *⌘R* (vu que son volume n'apparaît pas non plus à l'écran obtenu avec "_alt_") et de choisir, au menu : _/Disque de démarrage_, le volume : «SSD» qui s'y trouve exclusivement affiché.

Non, voici ce qu'il convient de faire : il faut avoir fixé la préférence de démarrage automatique sur le volume «SSD» une fois pour toutes (soit dans le menu _/Disque de démarrage_ de la «Recovery HD», soit dans le menu _/Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage_ de l'OS «Yosemite» démarré du volume «SSD»). Lorsqu'on veut démarrer alors sur le «Snow Léopard» de «Mac-Application», passer* exclusivement *par un re-démarrage la touche "_alt_" pressé et choix du volume «Mac-Application» affiché --> ce procédé n'affecte jamais la mémoire NVRAM mais ne décide que d'un démarrage ponctuel sans enregistrement de préférence. Lorsqu'on veut re-démarrer à rebours sur le «Yosemite» de «SSD», se contenter de re-démarrer sans option et la préférence de démarrage automatique en NVRAM aiguille le Programme Interne du Mac (EFI) à exécuter le boot_loader : boot.efi du volume «SSD».

--------------------​Si «rEFInd» peut être installé sans problème sur l'ESP : /dev/disk2s1 du SSD avec inscription en NVRAM d'un argument de _boot_ automatique sur le boot_loader intermédiaire y installé (argument qui va supplanter la préférence de _boot_ automatique précédente sur le volume «SSD» : attention ! si «rEFInd» capote, pour revenir de «Snow Léopard» à «Yosemite», il faudra re-déclencher l'option de secours *⌘R* --> _/Disque de démarrage_ = «SSD» dans la «Recovery HD») --> alors tout démarrage automatique conduirait à l'écran de _boot_ de «rEFInd» offrant le choix (j'espère : à vérifier...) entre les volumes : «Mac-Application» vs «SSD» vs «Recovery HD». Ce, quelque soit l'OS quitté.

C'est ce qui se passe sur mon _MacBook Pro Early_2011_ où le démarrage automatique, suite à l'exécution de l'install.sh de «rEFInd», conduit à l'écran de _boot_ de «rEFInd» qui me permet de _booter_ sur tous les volumes d'OS, de 10.6 à 10.11.

--------------------​Toutes ces considérations n'ont fait que retarder (aux yeux de ceux qui sont toujours pressés d'obtenir des réponses avant même d'avoir médité la raison d'être des questions) l'examen de la question : _pourquoi le volume démarrable au format jhfs+ : «SSD» n'est-il pas affiché à l'écran de choix du disque de boot obtenu par la touche "alt" ?
_
La touche "_alt_' au démarrage active le programme auxilaire de l'EFI, partie prenante du _Firmware_ : « Disk Manager » (parfois dénommé : « Disk Picker »). On a vu précédemment que le programme : « StartUp Disk Manager », partie prenante lui de l'OS, est incapable, quand il s'agit de celui de «Snow Léopard», d'afficher dans le panneau des _Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage_ un volume supportant l'OS «Yosemite» (a fortiori «El Capitan»), parce que ce programme, obsolète, est incapable d'identifier le fichier boot_loader : boot.efi de ce volume (fichier auquel permet de naviguer en principe la "_bénédiction_" du header du système de fichiers correspondant), pour une raison fondamentale : à partir de «Yosemite», la structure du fichier démarreur de l'OS a été *transformée logiquement*, alors même que son nom est resté le même = "boot.efi".

Eh bien ! Il semble que le « Disk Manager » auxiliaire de l'EFI du _Mac Pro_ d'Olivier se comporte avec les mêmes limitations que le « StartUp Disk Manager » de son OS «Snow Léopard». Cette façon de présenter le problème me permet de _conjecturer_ la raison d'être de l'impasse : l'EFI du _Mac Pro_ en question, qui doit être une bécane ancienne, est *obsolète*. Pas obsolète dans sa capacité d'exécuter le POST (Power-On Self-Test) du _hardware_, ni dans sa capacité d'exécuter un fichier boot.efi dont elle a l'adresse (encore qu'il y aurait ici à gloser sur l'exactitude de cette exécution...) ; mais obsolète dans le programme auxiliaire « Disk Manager » qui sert à détecter les volumes porteurs d'un boot_loader : boot.efi. L'obsolescence du « Disk Manager » partie prenante du _Firmware_ expliquerait son incapacité à identifier le nouveau type de fichier démarreur boot.efi propre à «Yosemite» comme étant le boot_loader d'un Système de type : OS X et par là la marque d'un volume démarrable.

Ce qui me conforte dans cette _conjecture_ est que le volume de la «Recovery HD» n'est pas non plus affiché comme disque de démarrage à l'écran obtenu par la touche "_alt_" (sans qu'il n'existe aucun format CoreStorage sur la partition de l'OS correspondant - format connu pour proscrire d'affichage la partition de récupération à l'écran obtenu par "_alt_"). Or la partition en question, supportant (dans un .dmg) un OS chargeable analogue à celui de «Yosemite» dans une version abrégée, comporte un fichier boot_loader : boot.efi de démarrage, exécutable par l'EFI, exactement de la même génération et de la même espèce que celui de l'OS «Yosemite» correspondant. «_Les mêmes causes produisent les mêmes effets dans des conditions constantes_» : le système de fichiers de la «Recovery HD» ne montant qu'en mode read_only (lecture seule) et étant donc incorruptible, et son fichier boot_loader : boot.efi étant verrouillé et donc incorruptible --> la non-reconnaissance du volume-support comme "démarrable" ne peut pas tenir aux composants de ce volume, mais à l'outil de reconnaissance de son fichier de démarrage boot.efi. Ce qui nous ramène logiquement à l'EFI et à son programme auxiliaire   « DiskManager ».

La question qui s'implique de cette façon de reposer la question est alors : l'EFI de ce _Mac Pro_ peut-elle être *mise-à-jour* ou bien, intégrant l'utime mise-à-jour supportée, a-t-elle atteint sa limite en tant que _Firmware_ ? Il conviendrait qu'*Olivier* aille voir dans le _Menu /À propos de ce Mac _pour dire : quelle est l'année de sortie de son _Mac Pro_ et son modèle ? Quelle est (_Rapport Système --> Matériel_) la version de la ROM de démarrage (aka : version de l'EFI) ? Cette version de l'EFI est-elle susceptible d'une EFI Firmware Update (téléchargeable depuis la page Apple dédiée et installable : attention ! Ne pas se tromper de modèle de Mac...) ou bien cette version de l'EFI est-elle l'utime état du _Firmware_ supporté ?

Je _conjecture_ que le "pourquoi du comment" gît ici, sans qu'il n'existe d'issue au problème si l'EFI d'une bécane ne peut pas être majorée tout en présentant des limitations au support de «Yosemite» (et ne parlons pas d'«El Capitan» !)...

--------------------​


----------



## OlivierM77 (30 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

Mac Pro (début 2008)
Version de la ROM de démarrage :    MP31.006C.B05

Pour répondre à ce que vous me demandiez précédemment, dans Yosemite :
Last login: Thu Jul 30 11:00:02 on console

Pro-de-olivier:~ oliviermagne$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS Mac-application         319.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS RECORD                  999.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *160.0 GB   disk2

  1:                  Apple_HFS Muzik                   160.0 GB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *239.9 GB   disk3

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS SSD                     239.0 GB   disk3s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s3

/dev/disk4

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *640.1 GB   disk4

  1:             Windows_FAT_32 BACKUP2008              640.1 GB   disk4s1

Pro-de-olivier:~ oliviermagne$ diskutil cs list

No CoreStorage logical volume groups found

---------

Et enfin j'ai essayé d'installer le Refind, cela me donne :
Pro-de-olivier:~ oliviermagne$ /refind-bin-0.8.7/install.sh 

Not running as root; attempting to elevate privileges via sudo....

WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss

or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your

typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.

To proceed, enter your password, or type Ctrl-C to abort.
Password:

ShimSource is none

Installing rEFInd on OS X....

Installing rEFInd to the partition mounted at /Volumes/ESP

Copied rEFInd binary files

Copying sample configuration file as refind.conf; edit this file to configure

rEFInd.


WARNING: If you have an Advanced Format disk, *DO NOT* attempt to check the

bless status with 'bless --info', since this is known to cause disk corruption

on some systems!!


Installation has completed successfully.

Unmounting install dir

umount(/Volumes/ESP): Resource busy -- try 'diskutil unmount'

Pro-de-olivier:~ oliviermagne$ 
-------------
Je tente le redémarrage...


----------



## OlivierM77 (30 Juillet 2015)

Bien redémarré, je suis repassé sur mon Snow.

Alors l'écran Refind s'est bien affiché, il m'a proposé 3 disques :
- Mac Application
- Un disque non nommé
- Back Up 2008 (disque de sauvegarde)

J'ai supposé que le disque non nommé était le SSD mais non, écran blanc en cliquant dessus..

Bon après mon problème est quand même largement résolu tant que je peux me connecter à Yosemite, d'ailleurs je jongle entre le deux le temps d'installer tout mais après je serai que sur Yosemite. Il faudra alors que je désinstalle Refind je pense..

Merci pour vos conseils et votre suivie, forum au top


----------



## OlivierM77 (3 Août 2015)

Pouvez-vous m'aider à désinstaller ReFind svp ? Car du coup il se lance à chaque démarrage et ne me permet pas d'accéder à Yosemite..

Merci.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2015)

Salut *Olivier*.



OlivierM77 a dit:


> Pouvez-vous m'aider à désinstaller ReFind svp ?



Oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Pour ce faire, il faut que tu montes l'ESP (= "EFI System Partition") de ton SSD, car c'est sur cette partition qui ne monte pas automatiquement en volume que sont installés les binaires de «rEFInd» (j'espère que tu as bien installé «rEFInd» à partir de ta session de «Yosemite», afin que ce soit bien sur l'ESP de ton SSD que ses binaires soient installés ?). Mais (comme j'en ai fait l'expérience sur mon Mac en démarrant sur «Snow Léopard», le programme diskutil invocable dans le «Terminal» de «Snow Léopard» est incapable de monter en volume l'ESP solidaire de «Yosemite». Il faut donc que tu opères à partir de ta «Recovery HD» --> démarre ton Mac les touches *⌘R* pressées pour _booter_ directement sur la partition de récupération de ton «Yosemite».

- a) Va à la barre supérieure des menus, menu _Utilitaires_ et lance le «Terminal». Commence par passer la commande :


```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ ce qui t'affiche les différents disques de ton Mac avec leurs partitions. Le but de la manœuvre est que tu cibles exactement l'identifiant du volume EFI EFI de ton SSD : par définition, c'est sa 1ère partition (= "s*1*"), reste à savoir comment est identifié le disque, si c'est bien /dev/disk*2* (c'est le même disque où tu lis, en 2è partition : SSD disk*x*s2). Je vais supposer en exemple que la bonne réponse dans ton cas est :


```
1:     EFI EFI        209.7 MB   disk2s1
```

--------------------​
- b) Tu passes à présent la commande de montage en volume de l'ESP de ton SSD (tu rectifies s'il y a lieu l'identifiant du disque dans mon /dev/disk*2*s1) :


```
diskutil mount /dev/disk2s1
```
 et ↩︎ --> en retour, tu dois toucher un :


```
Volume EFI on /dev/disk2s1 mounted
```

--------------------​
- c) Les binaires de «rEFInd» sont contenus dans 2 dossiers intitulés : refind & tools à l'intérieur du répertoire EFI du volume monté de l'ESP : EFI. Il suffit que tu les supprimes, pour désinstaller «rEFInd». Donc tu passes d'abord la commande :


```
rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/refind
```
 et ↩︎ et au ré-affichage de l'invite de commande -bash-3.2#, tu enchaînes par la commande :


```
rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/tools
```
 et ↩︎ --> c'est fait : «rEFInd» est désinstallé.

--------------------​
- d) Tu quittes le «Terminal» et tu te rends, comme tu l'avais fait antérieurement, au : _Menu /Disque de démarrage_ où tu dois récupérer la possibilité de sélectionner le volume SSD qui supporte ton OS «Yosemite» --> tu n'as plus qu'à opter pour le re-démarrage. Comme l'opération que tu viens de faire a inscrit dans la mémoire NVRAM une option de _boot _automatique sur le volume SSD de «Yosemite» que le Programme Interne du Mac va exécuter, tu devrais pouvoir ouvrir ta session de «Yosemite».

--------------------​
- e) Je te rappelles : pour rebasculer sur «Snow Léopard», tu passes uniquement par un re-démarrage avec la touche "_alt_" pressée, et tu sélectionnes le volume : Mac-application qui est le nom du volume de ton «Snow Léopard» --> cette sélection permet un choix _à la volée_ du volume de _boot _qui ne change pas l'option de démarrage automatique en NVRAM sur le volume SSD de «Yosemite». Pour rebasculer sur «Yosemite», tu redémarres donc à partir de «Snow Léopard» sans options (en mode automatique)...

--------------------​
☞ il y a clairement, dans toute cette histoire, quelque chose qui m'échappe : pourquoi «rEFInd» est-il incapable chez toi d'afficher le volume «Yosemite» en concurrence de celui de «Snow Léopard» comme il le fait sans aucun problème sur mon _MacBook Pro Early_2011_ - ce, pour autant de disques que j'en attache simultanément (en USB / Thunderbolt / Firewire 800) à mon Mac en sus du SSD remplaçant en interne le HDD d'origine, ce qui me permet éventuellement le choix de _boot_ entre plus de 20 OS...

J'en viens à me demander si ce n'est pas une question d'ordre des baies : si tu permutais --> ton SSD de «Yosemite» dans la baie 1 où est actuellement ton HDD de «Snow Léopard» et ton HDD dans la baie 2 ou 3 où est actuellement ton SSD ; est-ce que, «rEFInd» ré-installé sur l'ESP de ton SSD, tu n'aurais pas tous tes volumes démarrables disponibles à son écran de _boot_ ?

[Rassure-moi : tu n'aurais pas installé «rEFInd» à partir de ta session de «Snow Léopard», ce qui fait que ses binaires se seraient installés sur l'ESP /dev/disk*0*s1 de ton HDD, au lieu de celle de ton SSD ?]​


----------



## OlivierM77 (6 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse, je n'ai pas encore essayé de désinstaller Refind, pour l'instant je me suis contenté de supprimer le dossier (qui est toujours dans ma corbeille).
Cependant, maintenant, et même avant d'avoir supprimé Refind, le Mac démarre directement sur Snow Leopard (sans passer par refind) et je ne parvient pas à démarrer avec POMME+R, comment cela se fait ?
En gros, je ne peut plus démarrer sur Yosemite, retour à la case départ..

Comment ré-accéder au disque Recovery HD ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2015)

Décidément il y a, dans le comportement de ton _MacPro,_ quelque chose de peu "catholique" que je ne parviens pas à cadrer. Je n'ai plus que ces pistes à te proposer :

*- a)* ré-intialisation de la mémoire NVRAM. Il s'agit d'une mémoire statique de la Carte-Mère conservant les arguments de _boot_ que l'EFI prend en charge au démarrage. Inspire-toi de cette page Apple : ☞*Réinitialisation de la mémoire NVRAM de votre Mac*☜. Une remise-à-zéro peut peut-être clarifier la situation ? Essaye dans la foulée de re-démarrer avec ⌘R --> si ça marchait, tu pourrais resélectionner le volume de ton «Yosemite» (= SSD) comme disque de démarrage dans le menu  de la «Recovery HD»...

--------------------​*- b) *commande de redémarrage sur le volume de ton «Yosemite». Chez moi, après démarrage sur mon «Snow Léopard» (j'ai tous les OS de 10.6 à 10.11 sur des partitions séparées) et alors même que «rEFInd» est installé sur l'ESP (partition /dev/disk0s1) de mon SSD et que son dossier de _boot_ bénéficie de l'option de démarrage automatique en NVRAM, cette suite de commandes détermine infailliblement le re-démarrage automatique sur mon «Yosemite». Si ça ne le fait pas chez toi, c'est là l'aspect peu "catholique" ("universel") de ton cas de figure.

Donc, dans le «Terminal» de ton «Snow Léopard», tu passes d'abord la commande :


```
sudo bless --folder /Volumes/SSD/System/Library/CoreServices
```
 et ↩︎ + frappe du password à l'aveugle et ↩︎ derechef. Cette commande (re)"bénit" le dossier de ton volume SSD qui contient le boot_loader : boot.efi, afin que l'EFI au démarrage puisse le trouver (au cas où ça aurait sauté). Tu enchaînes avec :


```
sudo bless --mount /Volumes/SSD/System/Library/CoreServices --setBoot
```
 et ↩︎ sans besoin de ré-authentification. Cette commande fixe en NVRAM une instruction de démarrage automatique sur le volume dont le point de montage est assigné au répertoire CoreServices mentionné. Chez moi, elle assure infailliblement le démarrage sur l'OS correspondant. Tu termines par :


```
sudo reboot
```
 --> est-ce que tu parviens à re-démarrer sur ton «Yosemite» ? Normalement, l'EFI devrait charger directement l'instruction de _boot_ de la NVRAM et exécuter le boot.efi de ton «Yosemite»...

--------------------​
*- c) *si rien ne marche de ces interventions logiques, je ne vois plus qu'une intervention mécanique : tu ouvres le panneau de ton _MacPro_, ce qui te donne accès aux 4 baies recelant les disques durs (regarde, si besoin était, ce tuto de démontage d'«iFixit» : ☞
*Mac Pro First Generation Hard drives and hard drive carriers (Early 2008)*☜). Tu n'as qu'à ouvrir la baie n°1 et retirer le HDD qui supporte ton OS «Snow Léopard» (volume Mac-application), et le remplacer par ton SSD que tu as dans ta baie n°4. Ne remets pas ton HDD pour l'instant. Referme ta baie et re-démarre ton Mac (peut-être avec l'option "alt" si nécessaire) : tu devrais quand même _booter_ sur ton «Yosemite» non ?

De quoi --> dans la panneau "_Disque de démarrage_" des _Préférences Système_, choisir ton SSD comme volume de démarrage automatique. Ce qui va inscrire l'argument de _boot _ en NVRAM.

--> remettre le HDD dans la baie n°4. Tester un démarrage avec "alt" : est-ce que tu vois tous tes volumes  démarrables ? Si tu bootes sur «Snow», est-ce qu'en re-démarrant avec "alt", tu vois toujours tous les volumes de _boot_, y compris «Yosemite» ? Si oui, affaire réglée. Sinon, re-démarrage automatique et tu devrais revenir à «Yosemite». Est-ce que ⌘R remarche ?

--> s'occuper de «rEFInd» : quand tu dis que tu as mis à la corbeille le dossier de ses ressources (qui, intrinsèquement, est aussi inactif qu'un dossier de photos sur ton Bureau), c'était sous «Snow Léopard» ? --> si donc tu as installé «rEFInd» depuis «Snow Léopard», alors les binaires de «rEFInd» se sont donc installés sur l'ESP (EFI System Partition) de ton HDD quand il était dans la baie n°1 et pas sur l'ESP de ton SSD où ils devraient absolument s'installer pour supporter «Yosemite» ! Il faudrait que tu télécharges et installes «rEFInd» depuis ta session de «Yosemite». Que les binaires s'installent sur la partition-EFI de ton SSD. Alors, je pense, «rEFInd» te proposerait tous tes volumes comme options de _boot_.

Pour désinstaller «rEFInd» s'il est bien sur l'ESP de ton HDD de «Snow Léopard», faire un diskutil list et repérer l'identifiant de la partition  EFI EFI du disque de ton «Mac-application» actuellement dans la baie qu'occupait ton SSD. Vraisemblablement : /dev/disk3s1. Tu passes alors la commande :


```
diskutil mount /dev/disk3s1
```
 et le volume EFI correspondant monte sur ton Bureau. Tu l'ouvres, tu ouvres le dossier EFI qu'il contient et tu bennes les 2 seuls sous-dossiers intitulés : refind & tools. «rEFInd» est désintallé de ton HDD. Tu peux aussi faire cette opération à partir de ta session de «Snow».

[NB. En info. Le dossier «refind» qu'on télécharge n'est qu'un dossier de ressources inactives intrinsèquement. Sa présence est aussi inoffensive qu'une gomme sur un Bureau. Quand, par contre, il y a exécution du script "install.sh", ce qui se passe = une commande de montage en volume de l'ESP (/dev/disk0s1) du disque supportant le volume de l'OS démarré ; une copie dans le dossier EFI de ce volume des 2 dossiers : refind & tools d'après les ressources du dossier téléchargé «refind» ; une commande de blessing bénissant le dossier refind contenant le boot_loader spécifique de «rEFInd» = refind_x64.efi et instruisant une option --setBoot de démarrage automatique de ce booter. C'est tout ça l'activation de «rEFInd». Il suffit de refixer l'option de démarrage automatique sur le volume d'un OS pour que la préférence soit soustaite au refind_x64.efi. «rEFInd», alors, n'apparaît plus qu'à l'écran obtenu avec "alt" sous l'intitulé de : EFI-BOOT (car son dossier de _boot _est toujours béni). Supprimer les dossiers de _boot_ de «rEFInd» désactive complètement «rEFInd»...]​
--------------------​


----------



## OlivierM77 (10 Août 2015)

Hello,

J'ai été jusqu'au point B, ça a marché quand j'ai reboot je suis retombé sur Yosemite.
Je suis maintenant retourné sur Snow avec Alt, en principe si je redémarre je retombe sur Yosemite ?

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2015)

Pfuiii ! C'est déjà quelque chose que tu arrives à re-démarrer sur ton «Yosemite» après les commandes bless passées dans le «Terminal» de «Snow Léopard». Comme la 2è commande a inscrit en NVRAM (mémoire de la Carte-Mère, visitée par l'EFI au démarrage) un argument de _boot_ automatique sur ton OS «Yosemite», je pense, effectivement, que si tu redémarres sans option tu vas retomber sur «Yosemite». Tu peux confirmer cette option, quand tu es dans ta session de «Yosemite», en allant au panneau _Disque de démarrage_ des _Préférences Système_ et en sélectionnant le volume *SSD* de ton «Yosemite» (pas celui de «Snow» !). Pas besoin de re-démarrer : la simple sélection du volume a inscrit en NVRAM l'argument de _boot_ automatique sur ce volume comme instruction permanente.

Tant que tu ne touches plus à la NVRAM (ni ré-initialisation, ni re-démarrage depuis «Yosemite» en choisissant le volume «Snow Léopard» dans le panneau : _Disque de démarrage_ des _Préférences Système_ - ce qui inscrirait en NVRAM un argument de _boot_ sur cet OS), tu devrais :

- a) en mode : (re)démarrage automatique --> _booter_ sur «Yosemite» (l'EFI lit l'instruction permanente de la NVRAM) ;

-b) en mode : écran de choix du disque de démarrage (touche _alt_) --> pouvoir démarrer sur «Snow Léopard», seul affiché (l'EFI exécute l'option, sans mise en mémoire).​
--------------------​Il reste 2 points :

- 1° tenter de démarrer sur la «Recovery HD» avec *⌘R* --> est-ce que ça remarche ?

- 2° installer «rEFInd» à partir de ta session de «Yosemite» (au cas où ta tentative antérieure aurait été effectuée depuis ta session de «Snow Léopard» --> je pense qu'il y a de bonnes chances que «rEFInd», installé sur l'ESP (partition /dev/disk3s1) de ton SSD, te propose un écran où tu aies tes 2 OS affichés (et la «Recovery HD» en dessous).  Ce qui serait le plus commode.

[Pour que le Mac démarre automatiquement sur «rEFInd», tu auras compris que l'install.sh de _Roderick Smith_ inscrit à la fin un argument permanent de _boot_ automatique en NVRAM sur le boot_loader de «rEFInd» installé sur l'ESP (EFI System Partition) du SSD. En cas d'ennui (= tu te retrouves bloqué sur «Snow Léopard» sans que «rEFInd» te propose le _boot_ sur «Yosemite») --> sache : _primo _que ré-initialiser la NVRAM - cf le *a)* de mon message antérieur - supprime l'argument de _boot_ sur «rEFInd» et désactive son installation (sans que tu aies besoin de supprimer ses fichiers) ; et _secundo_ que repasser mes commandes bless - cf le *b)* de mon précédent message - reconstruit en NVRAM l'argument de _boot_ automatique sur le «Yosemite» de ton SSD. Donc tu ne risques rien à faire le test «rEFInd»...]


----------



## OlivierM77 (19 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,
Je détère un vieux topic que j'avais moi même créé car il m'arrive le même problème qu'à l'époque, mon mac démarre sur mon disque dur en 10.6.8 au lieu de démarrer sur le SSD qui est en Capitan.
Ca m'est arrivé en faisant la bétise de faire COMMAND ALT P + R. Du coup il m'a redémaré sur le 10.6 qui est extremement lent en +.
On avait essayé beaucoup d'option à l'époque pour ceux qui ont le courage de relire les précédents posts.. J'ai retenté 2/3 trucs à j'ai bloqué le mac au niveau de la pomme de démarrage, il y a le symbole qui mouline puis un gros SENS INTERDIT.
Une solution pour moi svp ??

Olivier


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2018)

Salut *Olivier
*
Éteins ton Mac de force (pression continue sur le bouton d'alimentation). Puis rallume-le en tenant pressées les *2* touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) -->


le Mac devrait démarrer sur l'OS de secours 10.11.6 qui flanque sur le SSD le volume de démarrage d'El Capitan. Tu seras accueilli par une fenêtre affichant 4 *Utilitaires OS X*.

va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* --> est-ce que tu vois affiché le volume de démarrage du SSD (= El Capitan) ? --> si oui > sélectionne-le et redémarre dessus...

=> rends compte des résultats.


----------



## OlivierM77 (19 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour Macomaniac, merci pour ta réponse rapide.
Pas de Pomme R sur mon mac de 2008.. ça ne fait rien..
J'ai essayé d'enlever tous mes disques durs sauf le SSD avec el capitan, ça me donne un dossier qui clignotte avec un "?"


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2018)

Démarre sur Snow Léopard > va au Terminal (Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal) --> passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche le tableau des disques

Poste ce tableau ici > de préférence dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> c'est pour que je me rende compte si le SSD est bien reconnu.


----------



## OlivierM77 (19 Juillet 2018)

Je pense que la manip COMMAND ALT P R a fait sauter les changements qu'on avait fait à l'époque.


----------



## OlivierM77 (19 Juillet 2018)

Je ne peux pas démarrer je reste bloqué sur la pomme au début..


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2018)

Démarre avec la touche "*alt*" pressée --> est-ce que tu vois affiché le volume Snow Léopard ? -->


si oui > choisis-le et démarre dessus.


----------



## OlivierM77 (19 Juillet 2018)

Oui je le vois, mais il ne se passe rien quand je clique dessus je reste bloqué sur la Pomme et le cercle qui réfléchis en dessous.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2018)

Est-ce qu'à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage -->  tu vois affiché à côté le volume d'El Capitan ou non ?


----------



## OlivierM77 (19 Juillet 2018)

non, je vois uniquement le 10.6.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2018)

Est-ce que tu as un autre disque de démarrage ? -->


DVD d'install de Snow Léopard ? - Clone ou  sauvegarde TM ? - clé USB d'install ?


----------



## OlivierM77 (19 Juillet 2018)

J'étais en ligne avec un ami informaticien, on a essayé d'enlever tous les DD laisser que le SSD, au démarrage il me met un dossier avec un "?", on a enlevé toutes les nouvelles ram (au cas où) on reste bloqué sur la pomme, on a tenté de changé le port du SSD aussi.. Je suis à court de solution.
J'ai du le bloquer en retappant des formules que vous m'aviez donné dans le terminal du snow, j'ai tappé instal etc.. pour le refind et une autre commande aussi je sais plus laquelle je crois qu'il y avait "boot" dedans


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2018)

Donc : est-ce que tu as un autre disque de démarrage que tes 2 disques internes ?


----------



## OlivierM77 (19 Juillet 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Donc : est-ce que tu as un autre disque de démarrage que tes 2 disques internes ?


J’ai un autre mac pro, en theorie relié par le reseaux mais j’ai du deplacer l’ordi donc je suis plus en ethernet, je peux mettre une clef wifi mais je pense pas qu’il se connecte tout seul au reseaux..


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2018)

Sur quel OS démarre ton autre Mac Pro ?


----------



## OlivierM77 (19 Juillet 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Sur quel OS démarre ton autre Mac Pro ?


En capitan


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2018)

Un raccourci serait que tu ôtes le HDD de démarrage (El Capitan) de l'autre _Mac Pro_ et que tu l'insères dans le _Mac Pro_ en panne en parallèle de ton SSD (_El Capitan_ aussi). Démarrer avec "*alt*" > sur le El Capitan du HDD invité > ouvrir ta session --> à partir de là on pourrait voir comment réparer le volume du SSD.

Un autre raccourci : que tu ôtes le SSD du Mac en panne > que tu l'attaches à l'autre _Mac Pro_ (en externe ou en interne) > que tu ouvres la session El Capitan de l'autre _Mac Pro_ --> et là on répare le volume El Capitan du SSD.

Procédé avec intermédiaires : créer une clé d'install démarrable d'El Capitan avec ton autre _Mac Pro_ > ou installer El Capitan dans le volume d'un DDE USB --> afin de pouvoir démarrer le _Mac Pro_ en panne sur un de ces disques externes > et à partir de là réparer le voume du SSD.


----------



## OlivierM77 (19 Juillet 2018)

C’est bon on a reussis a redemarer avec une clef usb de sauvegarde, j’ai jeté mon 10.6 comme ça plus de probleme. Merci pour ta reactivité ! Bonne continuation


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2018)

Content pour toi. 

Si tu avais un clone démarrable du volume du _Mac Pro_ dans celui d'un DDE USB --> tu serais toujours à même d'ouvrir une session d'utilisateur en externe > afin de rattraper les problèmes éventuels du volume de ton SSD.


----------

